# Is this a good value for a gravel bike?



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I have recently lost my road bike, and I was thinking about purchasing a new one that would be more of an all around bike. Good for road, group rides, dirt fire roads, little bit of gravel, simple single track.
I found this bike, looks good and since I am not too technical nor knowledgeable about bikes I though I would ask your expert opinion. 

I like group rides by no means I am fast nor care to be, out there just to get my exercise and have fun riding with people. So I am not in search of a fast light aero sub 16 lb. bike. 

Please tell it like it is, is there a better value out there for what I need, what would you critic good and bad about this bike. I just want to make a decision before putting my money down.

Bike would be out the door for $1000 as a reference. And the only thing I see myself doing to it is replacing the stock tires with 32 mm gravel tires and getting an extra set of wheels mounted with 25 mm slick tires for a quick replacement when it is used exclusively on pavement. 

Please guys, the good , the bad and the ugly . Thanks.

KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | ROAD: ENDURANCE | ESATTO D


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I would think for $1K you should be able to find a bike with a complete 105 group. 105 is probably the sweet spot for price and performance/reliability. I am not a disc brake convert except for mountain biking but would consider those for a bike where I expected to ride a lot of muddy/wet conditions and simple single track. Otherwise you could save some coin (and weight) and go for regular old rim brakes. I did a quick search and not much info on the wheels but seems like they are probably mid-range in quality. Wheels are usually the weak point in a bike that seems to be a good price.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for answering, I have an ultegra road bike, and was looking more for the all around,mud, dirt, gravel, pavement, creek crossing bike with enough tire clearance to put knobby 34's if I wanted to and that I could even use as a bike packing adventurer sometime soon.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Frankuota said:


> I have an ultegra road bike, and was looking more for the all around,mud, dirt, gravel, pavement, creek crossing bike with enough tire clearance to put knobby 34's if I wanted to and that I could even use as a bike packing adventurer sometime soon.


Most "endurance" bikes don't have clearance for big tires. They are more like regular racing bikes but with slack geometry.
If you want the Kona contact them and ask what it will handle. Knobby 34s are pretty big.

You probably need a "cross" bike. The geometry is about the same as an endurance or gravel grinder with the most clearance for big tires.

I'm doing just what you said: I use the stock wheels with 32mm cross tires or switch to lightweight Eastons with 25mm road tires.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Randy99CL said:


> Most "endurance" bikes don't have clearance for big tires. They are more like regular racing bikes but with slack geometry.


Usually true.



> Knobby 34s are pretty big.


Not really. I'd say 35s are about average for gravel rides these days.



> You probably need a "cross" bike. The geometry is about the same as an endurance or gravel grinder with the most clearance for big tires.


I think this is a common misconception. Cross bikes and dedicated gravel bikes are actually fairly different. Dedicated cross bike typically have very racey geometry as they're designed for one hour races and not comfort. Also, cross bikes will typically have high bottom brackets and short gearing (e.g 46-36 11x28). Gravel bikes are basically endurance road bikes with room for bigger tires. Compared to cross bikes, gravel bikes typically have slacker "endurance" geometry, lower bottom brackets and more roadish gearing (50-34 11x32 is a typical setup).


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Hiro11 said:


> Usually true.
> 
> Not really. I'd say 35s are about average for gravel rides these days.
> 
> I think this is a common misconception. Cross bikes and dedicated gravel bikes are actually fairly different. Dedicated cross bike typically have very racey geometry as they're designed for one hour races and not comfort. Also, cross bikes will typically have high bottom brackets and short gearing (e.g 46-36 11x28). Gravel bikes are basically endurance road bikes with room for bigger tires. Compared to cross bikes, gravel bikes typically have slacker "endurance" geometry, lower bottom brackets and more roadish gearing (50-34 11x32 is a typical setup).


That is correct, geometries are different, I am looking at the gravel bike with intentions to be on it for long hours at a time. Do you know of any other gravel bikes at this price range? Is Scandium a plus as it is described in the bike info?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a decent gravel / endurance oriented bike in the price range - you can probably find at other sellers in different sizes, this is 53cm

Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 Bike > Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

It depends on what type of terrain you're planning to ride but the 34/28 low gear would be somewhat higher then I would like. On gravel fire roads in the mountains of central PA I'm riding a Salsa Vaya with 48/34 frt, 11-36 rear and find it works pretty good. That's riding gravel/dirt climbs of 1-3 miles long with average grades up to 9% and short stretches of 15-20%

I don't know anything about the Kona but really like my Vaya.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Frankuota said:


> Is Scandium a plus as it is described in the bike info?


"Scandium" as used in the overview and specifications of the Kona Esatto D is a marketing term employed to avoid using the word "aluminum." In reality, Scandium is an element that is added (2% or so) to an aluminum alloy to make it a bit stronger. So what you're getting is an aluminum frame, with the aluminum alloy having a smidgeon of Scandium in it. Nothing really special about that.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

What kind of roads do you have around you and how much of each?


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. Fire roads, climbs of 6 to 12 %, water crossings and regular pavement. All around bike. I was planning to change the RD to something as high as it would go for the occasional wall.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> What kind of roads do you have around you and how much of each?


You name it we have it here in So Ca. Around my house fire roads, single track, bike paths, regular road group rides, and I will use it for multi-day bike packing.


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

I wouldn't call that a gravel bike. My current gravel bike is a cyclocross frame set up more in an upright position, and I use 35mm tires for most gravel and fire roads. I've got a 46/34 crank with an 11/28 cassette, because I also use it for bikepacking and pulling loaded panniers up fire roads is not easy. 

Look at All-City bikes. I second the niner rlt9. Surly cross check also good.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

marathonrunner said:


> I wouldn't call that a gravel bike. My current gravel bike is a cyclocross frame set up more in an upright position, and I use 35mm tires for most gravel and fire roads. I've got a 46/34 crank with an 11/28 cassette, because I also use it for bikepacking and pulling loaded panniers up fire roads is not easy.
> 
> Look at All-City bikes. I second the niner rlt9. Surly cross check also good.


Why wouldn't it be a gravel bike? How do you setup a race geometry cross frame upright? 34 - 28 would not be enough for me. Not that our hills are mostly in the double digit %, instead I am not the best and stronger climber. 

I'll check the Surly and Niner. Thanks


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Frankuota said:


> Why wouldn't it be a gravel bike?


at least in part because it will only handle up to a 32mm tire - which probably means not much mud clearance at that width. Of course there is the name which starts with 'Road'....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I don't have any specific recommendations other than make sure it fits but will say that I think your idea of getting a frame that takes bigger tires and getting two sets of wheels is a great idea. I did the same last year and love having the versatility that 33ish mm tires provide yet when I put on lighter wheels a nd road race tires I don't feel like I lose anything as compared to my full on road race bike.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I don't have any specific recommendations other than make sure it fits but will say that I think your idea of getting a frame that takes bigger tires and getting two sets of wheels is a great idea. I did the same last year and love having the versatility that 33ish mm tires provide yet when I put on lighter wheels a nd road race tires I don't feel like I lose anything as compared to my full on road race bike.


Thanks. what frame do you have?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, so so SO many thoughts here... I will try to transcribe them in a somewhat cohesive manner.

First off, how much gravel do you really intend to ride? For the occasional fling, this would suffice, but if you want to delve a bit more into it (and you should- it's fantastic), what the others have said is true- you really want more tire clearance than what this offers. Will it even take 33's? Looks tight. FWIW, I use 40's and wouldn't even consider a frame that couldn't take it. (This also depends on what sort of gravel you have available)

I would also agree that you should be able to get full Shimano 105 for $1000. Although it's come a long way, I'm too much of a snob now to accept Tiagra. Plus I don't like the spec'd Hayes brakes. Yuck.
However, I do disagree a bit regarding the Scandium. My wife has a Rad Jake w/ Kona's "Race Light Scandium" and it fantastically light and strong!
If you really want to do some gravel riding, you should look at gravel bikes and CX bikes. Sure, in theory their geometries are different, but there is so much overlap that it depends on the Mfr and model. Plus, most CX bikes now have low BB height, so the only real differences are slacker headtube and possibly longer wheelbase. 
My "racier" gravel bike is my CX race bike- a Raleigh RXC Pro Disc. It's super twitchy and responsive though, so I only use it for short gravel rides. (and yes- it can take 40 size tires!)
Kona's own "Jake" CX bike lineup is good, although I'm very sad to see the Super Jake gone. However, more to your needs is the "Rove" lineup- road/adventure bikes w/ tons of clearance. The steel version might be a good choice for you. I own a Rove Ti and love it. It's an amazing gravel bike. The thing is bulletproof. (Or at least the frame is, ha ha).

The Niner RLT recommendation is good. Also look at Ralegh's new Roker, Giant's Revolt, and the Specialized Diverge.
Salsa's Warbird and Norco's Search are excellent, but well outside the aforementioned $1000 price point.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks RRR, good advice there. Not planning on doing a lot of gravel but I still like to have the bike to ride most on fire roads. According to Kona's tech dep. it will fit up to slick 35 mm tires.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Frankuota said:


> Thanks RRR, good advice there. Not planning on doing a lot of gravel but I still like to have the bike to ride most on fire roads. According to Kona's tech dep. it will fit up to slick 35 mm tires.


What kind of riding would you use a 35mm slick for?


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Srode said:


> What kind of riding would you use a 35mm slick for?


None really. But at least I could have a small clearance to fit some 28 with some tread to them.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you will find you want more than 28mm tires if you are really going to be doing fire roads with 6 to 12% grades - Your not going to find many options for tread with 28s, a few but not many.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Srode said:


> I think you will find you want more than 28mm tires if you are really going to be doing fire roads with 6 to 12% grades - Your not going to find many options for tread with 28s, a few but not many.


Thanks. How do you like your Niner RLT9?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Stop.

Before you purchase a gravel/adventure bike, read this article and well as clicking on each bike and reading the more detailed sub articles on each one:

Buyer?s guide to gravel and adventure bikes plus 16 of the best | road.cc 

I am looking into the category myself. So far, I really like what I see about the Jamis Renegade series (takes up to 40mm tires), but I would probably get the Expert, not the Elite. The GT Grade series looks like a good choice too, but it will only take up to 35mm tires.

Do your homework.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Surly


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, I am reading now, interesting article.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Frankuota said:


> Thanks. How do you like your Niner RLT9?


I've been very happy with it - it can take 40mm tires with plenty of room to spare, and the frame handles both pavement and gavel very well including climbing 20+ grades on gravel and fast descents. Plus It's comfortable enough for a double century on gravel and I'm 59 years old. I have 2 sets of wheels, one with road tires for riding in bad weather and as a back up for when my other road bike is down for some reason. The other set has tubeless gravel tires (WTB Nano TCS).


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice Set up.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I think I have narrow it down to The GT Grade 105 Alloy. Has good reviews and it is within my price range. Any opinions about it? Good or bad are all appreciated.

October 2015 Bike Review: GT Grade Alloy 105


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I think I have narrow it down to The GT Grade 105 Alloy. Has good reviews and it is within my price range. Any opinions about it? Good or bad are all appreciated.

October 2015 Bike Review: GT Grade Alloy 105


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Frankuota said:


> Ok, I think I have narrow it down to The GT Grade 105 Alloy. Has good reviews and it is within my price range. Any opinions about it? Good or bad are all appreciated.
> 
> October 2015 Bike Review: GT Grade Alloy 105


A friend of mine has one and loves it. I'm pretty sure he said 35mm no knobs is as big as he can go though. If you start getting adventurous you may want bigger. Maybe not but seeing as though there's really no down side to being able to take bigger, all else equal, I'd probably go for 40mm tire clearance. But if you're sure you'll never want to use tires that big.....nevermind.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A friend of mine has one and loves it. I'm pretty sure he said 35mm no knobs is as big as he can go though. If you start getting adventurous you may want bigger. Maybe not but seeing as though there's really no down side to being able to take bigger, all else equal, I'd probably go for 40mm tire clearance. But if you're sure you'll never want to use tires that big.....nevermind.



This would be my only reservation about the GT Grade. I would prefer to have the option of going wider which is why I like the Jamis Renegade better. But as Jay said, if you are absolutely sure you will never want wider tires than 35mm, the GT Grade is a solid choice.

Regardless, you won't know if you like any of them until you go out and test ride some bikes.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A friend of mine has one and loves it. I'm pretty sure he said 35mm no knobs is as big as he can go though. If you start getting adventurous you may want bigger. Maybe not but seeing as though there's really no down side to being able to take bigger, all else equal, I'd probably go for 40mm tire clearance. But if you're sure you'll never want to use tires that big.....nevermind.





Lombard said:


> This would be my only reservation about the GT Grade. I would prefer to have the option of going wider which is why I like the Jamis Renegade better. But as Jay said, if you are absolutely sure you will never want wider tires than 35mm, the GT Grade is a solid choice.
> 
> Regardless, you won't know if you like any of them until you go out and test ride some bikes.


Thanks, I have a hardtail and a FS with 2.2 tires that I take in cases when I mtb and wider tires will be needed. This GT Grade will be used for streets, trails, dirt fire roads, group rides and the few places where you would want to venture in to and wish you had more than a 23 or 25 slick road bike.


----------

